# I'm going to study music in NY next year



## JParky

皆さん、こんにちは＾＾

how do you say " I will study music" in 日本語　？　ありがとうございます＾＾


----------



## Ingen

私は音楽を勉強するでしょう。


----------



## JParky

thanks so much  !


----------



## lrosa

Hello

I think the translation of your sentence depends a lot on the context. Do you have any specific context in mind?


----------



## rukiak

*I will study music*　        　　　　　→私は音楽を勉強するつもりです。

I'm going to study music    　　→ 私は音楽を勉強するでしょう。


----------



## JParky

lrosa said:


> Hello
> 
> I think the translation of your sentence depends a lot on the context. Do you have any specific context in mind?


 
I just want to say 
I will study music in NY.

私はおんがくをべんきょでしょうにﾆﾕｰﾖｰｸ｡ Is this correct?


----------



## lrosa

JParky said:


> I just want to say
> I will study music in NY.
> 
> 私はおんがくをべんきょでしょうにﾆﾕｰﾖｰｸ｡ Is this correct?



I'm having some trouble thinking of a situation where I would say "I will study music in NY", unless it's something like "I *will *study music in New York, whether you like it or not!"

However, I suppose you're thinking of just telling someone that you're going to be studying music in NY next year, for example. In this case:

I'm going to study music in NY next year - ｛私は｝来年（らいねん）ニューヨークで音楽（おんがく）を勉強（べんきょう）するつもりです

The verb must come at the end of the sentence, and the particle that expresses "*in *(New York)" must come after "ニューヨーク".


----------



## JParky

haha okay. thanks !


----------



## Flaminius

lrosa said:


> 勉強するつもりです


Hi,

つもり has a few meanings but the most common understanding is an intention that may not necessarily have guarantee for realisation.  The verb can express the future sense in its basic form 勉強する (or the polite basic form 勉強します), especially studying music in New York is a confirmed activity for next year.
来年、(私は)ニューヨークで音楽を勉強します。

This means you are going to study music in New York only next year.  The year after next, you will move to Paris or do something else in New York (such as working for a law firm).  If your study just begins next year, you would say:
来年から、(私は)ニューヨークで音楽を勉強します。


----------



## lilhelper

jparky said:


> i just want to say
> i will study music in ny.
> 
> 私はおんがくをべんきょでしょうにﾆﾕｰﾖｰｸ｡ is this correct?



私は音楽をニューヨークで勉強するつもりです。


----------



## lrosa

Thank you for your suggestion, Flaminius.　That ｗａｓ actually my original thought (I swear!), but I assumed I must be wrong when no one else suggested it...


----------



## rukiak

Hello.


lrosa said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, Flaminius.　That ｗａｓ actually my original thought (I swear!), but I assumed I must be wrong when no one else suggested it...


 Flaminius and you are surely right, lrosa. 
 Last time I just responded to the following comment.


JParky said:


> 皆さん、こんにちは＾＾
> 
> how do you say " I will study music" in 日本語　？　ありがとうございます＾＾


so my response wasn't good for the case "*I'm going to study music in NY next year"*.

「来年、(私は)ニューヨークで音楽を勉強します。」 is good. It's rather natural expression.

and
「来年、(私は)ニューヨークで音楽を勉強するつもりです。」　is for the case to express your intension.

「~でしょう」　usually isn't natural way to speak in any circumstances.「~でしょうね」 is natural to express your passive future.

Furthermore, if you don't specify the time and place( ex.　without 「来年、」「ニューヨークで」), and plus, if your friend knows that your japanese isn't good, 「私は音楽を勉強します。」means ambiguous, possible to cause a misunderstanding like"I study music now." (if that tells you anything.)


----------



## JParky

I got it ! ありがと＾＾


----------

